# Warnhinweise auf Schränken



## diabolo150973 (24 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob es irgendwelche Vorschriften zu "Warnhinweisen auf Schaltschränken" gibt?

Ich kannte aus meiner alten Firma so schöne Sätze wie:

Achtung! Auch bei ausgeschaltetem Hauptschalter steht die Zuleitung unter Spannung!

oder

Achtung! Vor öffnen Netzstecker ziehen!

oder ein Spannungsblitz als Dreieckaufkleber....

Da, wo ich jetzt bin macht man so etwas gar nicht. Ist es eher eine Gewissensfrage, oder gibt es einschlägige Vorschriften?
Mich wundert es auch, dass im Schaltbild keine Ortskennzeichen vergeben sind und die Steuerung machmal über mehrere Schränke in der ganzen Maschine verteilt ist. 

Aber das mit den Aufklebern würde ich gerne wissen!


Einen schönen Abend noch,

dia


----------



## MSB (24 Mai 2010)

Gewissensfrage triffts schon gewissermaßen!
Die Risikoanalyse beurteilt die div. Risiken die dann in folgender Reihenfolge:
- Konstruktive Maßnahmen
- Technische Schutzmittel z.B. Sicherheitstechnik
- Bedienerinformation (also z.B. Aufkleber)
auf ein "akzeptiertes Restrisiko" gemindert werden.

Grundsätzlich Hinweise zum Gelben Blitz aus EN 60204-1 (VDE0113-1):


			
				VDE0113 schrieb:
			
		

> 16.2 Warnschilder
> 16.2.1 Gefährdung durch elektrischen Schlag
> Gehäuse, bei denen nicht anderweitig klar zu erkennen ist, dass sie elektrische Betriebsmittel enthalten,
> Anlass für ein Risiko durch elektrischen Schlag sein können, müssen mit dem grafischen
> ...



Weitere Hinweise gibt die BGV A8, hier geht es allgemein um Schilder, Gebote, Verbote ...

P.S. Im Schaltschrank müssen auf jeden Fall Warnungen an die Stellen, die auch mit ausgeschalteten Hauptschalter noch unter Spannung sind,
außerdem wird in der 0113 empfohlen, Teile die immer unter Spannung stehen in Orange zu verdrahten, das wäre dann ein sog. "ausgenommener Stromkreis".

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ralle (24 Mai 2010)

Hey Dia, mach einfach einen Totenkopf drauf, dann ist doch alles gesagt (nein, angezeigt) oder?


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 Mai 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hey Dia, mach einfach einen Totenkopf drauf, dann ist doch alles gesagt (nein, angezeigt) oder?




Dann schreibe ich aber noch "Made in W.-Germany" dazu...*ROFL*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Mai 2010)

> Gehäuse, bei denen nicht anderweitig klar zu erkennen ist, dass sie elektrische Betriebsmittel enthalten,
> .....
> Das Warnschild darf entfallen (siehe auch 6.2.2 b) für:
> .....


 
Wenn ich so was lese bekomme ich einen Anfall.  Wie kann ich den ANDERWEITIG erkennen ob ein elk. Betriebsmittel drin ist ??? Glastüren ? 

Und wieso DARF es entfallen ? 

So eine Kacke. Die sollen in ihre Vorschriften schreiben : Wo elektrische Betriebsmittel drin sind kommt nen Blitz drauf. Fertig. Dann gibt es nix zu deuten oder auszulegen.... aber das wäre wohl von diesen Vorschriften- und Normenheinies zu viel verlangt. 

*vde*


----------



## MSB (24 Mai 2010)

@Lila, also wenn du dich darüber schon aufregst, dann wirst du das folgende "Lieben":

hier noch der Punkt 6.2.2:


> 6.2.2 Schutz durch Gehäuse (Umhüllungen)29
> Aktive Teile müssen sich innerhalb von Gehäusen befinden, die den entsprechenden Anforderungen aus 4,
> 11 und 14 genügen und die Schutz gegen direktes Berühren von wenigstens IP2X oder IPXXB bieten (siehe
> IEC 60529)Wo die oberen Abdeckungen der Gehäuse leicht zugänglich sind, muss der Schutzgrad gegen direktes
> ...


----------

